# northern CA -- women's training series -- Strawberry Fields Forever



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey all! Velo Girls will start a progressive training ride series leading up to Strawberry Fields Forever (May 18th). All women and girls are invited to participate.

Details at http://www.velogirls.com/team/enduranceEvents.php

*March 15th 2008 - 8:45 AM*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #1
Meet with Mellow Velo at Canada & 92
Woodside Out & Back -- 15 miles (mostly flat and rolling)

*March 22nd, 2008 - 8:45 AM*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #2
Meet at Menlo Park CalTrain Station
Portola Valley Loop - 25 miles (rolling)

*March 29th, 2008 - 8:45 AM*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #3
Meet at Mike's Bikes, Sausalito
Strawberry-Tiburon loop - approx. 30 miles (hilly)

*April 5th, 2008 - no ride*
(Cinderella Classic)

*April 12th, 2008 - 8:45am*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #4
Meet at the Orinda BART Station
Three Bears Loop - approx. 40 miles (hilly)

*April 19th, 2008 - 8:15am*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #5
Meet at Fremont BART
Calaveras Mini-loop 38 miles (long climb)

*April 26th, 2008 - 8:45am*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #6
Details TBD

*May 3rd, 2008 - 8:15am*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #7
Meet at Mike's Bikes, Sausalito
Pt. Reyes Station via Nicasio (approx. 60 miles) (hilly)

*May 10th, 2008 - 8:45am*
Team Velo Girls SFF Training Ride #8
(Cool-Down pre-event)
Meet at Burlingame CalTrain Station
Woodside Out & Back 30 miles (rolling)

*May 18th, 2008*
Strawberry Fields Forever
Watsonville

You'll find more details on these and all our rides and events on the Velo Girls calendar.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Not sure how long this has been running, but great job getting this going.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks, Nitro. Velo Girls has been around since 2002.


----------

